# هام: برامج دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي، أرجو سرعة التحميل



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2012)

*هام: برامج دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي، أرجو سرعة التحميل

**في هذا الموضوع سأضع سلسلة من البرامج والكتب التي سنستخدمها في الردود على الشبهات والتعلم عليها لتسهل علينا العملية البحثية في المستقبل، فأرجو سرعة تحميلها، سأضع البرامج والكتب تباعاً وسيتم تحديث الموضوع داخل المشاركة الواحدة وليس في مشاركات أخرى.*



*برنامج e-sword 2012 : (سأضعه على أجزاء لأنه كبير، أرجو تحميله ووضعه في فولدر (مجلد) مستقل به)*
*الجزء الأول*
*الجزء الثاني*
*الجزء الثالث
الجزء الرابع*​ *الجزء الخامس
الجزء السادس
الجزء السابع
الجزء الثامن
*​
*رجاء عدم فك الضغط عن أي ملف منهم، أنتظروا عندما يتم رفع بقية الاجزاء..*​


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2012)

طب فين ال1و2و3و4و5يا حج مولكا
معلش اصل انا مش موجود باستمرار


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2012)

> طب فين ال1و2و3و4و5يا حج مولكا


+++



> *سأضعه على أجزاء لأنه كبير*





> *أنتظروا عندما يتم رفع بقية الاجزاء..*


!!!!!!


----------



## سرجيوُس (14 أبريل 2012)

انت منزل الجزء ال6و7و8هل توجد اجزاء اخرى؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2012)

> انت منزل الجزء ال6و7و8هل توجد اجزاء اخرى؟


اية يا سرج؟ هل دي محتاجة سؤال؟ ايوة طبعا وانا قلت كدا : 


> *سأضعه على أجزاء لأنه كبير*





> *أنتظروا عندما يتم رفع بقية الاجزاء..*


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 أبريل 2012)

*متابع..*
​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أبريل 2012)

*هل البرنامج عربي ولا انجليزي ؟
*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (14 أبريل 2012)

دلؤئتى  يا (...)  مولكا  تطلع   إشاعات  ومقاطع يوتيوب مطبوخة  تبشر إن  اللات  شرح قلبك   للاعلامٌ    قصدى للإظلام      وإنك إهتديت 
::::::
وبكرة وبعده  نلاقي نفسنا  بنناظر على الانترنت  واحد إسمه  مولكا المهدى
:smil15:


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2012)

> *هل البرنامج عربي ولا انجليزي ؟*


البرنامج نفسه انجليزي، لكن جواه اشياء عربي!
ارجو سرعة التحميل، لأني لا اغلق الجهاز تقريبا ولا ثانية من أجل سرعة الرفع!


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2012)

> وبكرة وبعده  نلاقي نفسنا  بنناظر على الانترنت  واحد إسمه  مولكا المهدى


ليه بس ؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2012)

تم إضافة *الجزء الخامس*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (14 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل ومنتظر بقي الاجزاء

الرجاء الاهتمام بالجانب العربي في البرنامج لعدم معرفي بالانجليزي جامد


----------



## Abdel Messih (14 أبريل 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> تم التحميل ومنتظر بقي الاجزاء
> 
> الرجاء الاهتمام بالجانب العربي في البرنامج لعدم معرفي بالانجليزي جامد


:new6: I Sbeak Lonton Fery Matsh


----------



## فادي الكلداني (14 أبريل 2012)

تم التحمل ....الرب يباركك مولكا....سأبلغك حين أستكمال تحميل الكتب الاخرى...واخذ بالك يا عم الحج؟


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> تم إضافة *الجزء الخامس*


انت منزل الجزء الخامس مرتين؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2012)

> تم التحمل ....الرب يباركك مولكا....سأبلغك حين أستكمال تحميل الكتب الاخرى...واخذ بالك يا عم الحج؟


واخد بالي أيوة  منتظرك حبيبي.


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2012)

Mina The Coptic قال:


> انت منزل الجزء الخامس مرتين؟؟



لا...


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا...


يعنى الجزء ده واحد تانى غير اللى في المشاركه الاولى؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2012)

> يعنى الجزء ده واحد تانى غير اللى في المشاركه الاولى؟؟؟


لا، هو هو، انا بحدث المشاركة الاولى، وكمان بحط مشاركة جديدة بالجزء الجديد اللي نزل (واللي انا حدثت بيه المشاركة الاولى)


----------



## The Coptic Legend (14 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لا، هو هو، انا بحدث المشاركة الاولى، وكمان بحط مشاركة جديدة بالجزء الجديد اللي نزل (واللي انا حدثت بيه المشاركة الاولى)


يعنى انا دلوقتى حملت الجزء الخامس من المشاركه الاولى
هل دلوقتى احمل الجزء الخامس الموجود فى المشاركه 10؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 أبريل 2012)

> هل دلوقتى احمل الجزء الخامس الموجود فى المشاركه 10؟؟



لا....


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أبريل 2012)

تم وضع الجزء الأول..


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أبريل 2012)

*تم اضافة الجزء الثالث والرابع، وعن قريب الجزء الثاني..
*


----------



## girgis2 (16 أبريل 2012)

*جاري التحميل والمتابعة

كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أبريل 2012)

*تم إضافة الجزء الثاني ، وبهذا نكون إنتهينا من البرنامج الأول..*


----------



## Abdel Messih (16 أبريل 2012)

*نفكهم دلوقتى وللا نعمل ايه ؟*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أبريل 2012)

> *نفكهم دلوقتى وللا نعمل ايه ؟*


لو حملت كل الأجزاء، ضعهم جميعا في فولدر واحد، ثم تعالى على الجزء الاول وفك الضغط عليه هو فقط (وليس على كل الملفات)


----------



## Abdel Messih (16 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لو حملت كل الأجزاء، ضعهم جميعا في فولدر واحد، ثم تعالى على الجزء الاول وفك الضغط عليه هو فقط (وليس على كل الملفات)


*و بعد كدا أفك الباقى واحد واحد بالترتيب وللا معملش أكتر من كدا ؟*
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أبريل 2012)

> *و بعد كدا أفك الباقى واحد واحد بالترتيب وللا معملش أكتر من كدا ؟*


لا، بمجرد فك الأول، هو سيفك كل الباقي معه، لان عند ضغط هذه الملفات تم تقسيمها الى 100 ميجا للملف، وبالتالي عند فكها، فانت تفك اول ملف فقط وهو سيتولى فك الباقي ليظهر لك فولدر كبير في النهاية


----------



## Abdel Messih (16 أبريل 2012)

*تم الفك بعد كدا نعمل ايه ؟*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أبريل 2012)

> *تم الفك بعد كدا نعمل ايه ؟*


إفضل صلي لربنا لغاية ما أجي من برا


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 أبريل 2012)

*تم فك الضغط
*​


----------



## رامي-777 (16 أبريل 2012)

تم تحميل البرنامج بس في عندي مشكله لاحضة انو في بعض التفاسير غير موجوده عندي على البرنامج مثل تفسير انطيوس فكري -التفسير الكامل-تفسير آباء الكنيسة-التفسير التجميعى للكتاب المقدس-قاموس آلهه العالم-عندما يسأل النقاد وكمان شغلات شوفتها موجوده في الملفات التي تم فكها مع انها كلها مع بعض ودورت في البرنامج في كل الاماكن بس ما ركيتهاش يلايت تفودوني 
برنامج كثير كويس انا بدكر اني مره تزلت البرنامج قبل المره زمان يعني  بس ما كان موجد فيها الشغلات الموجوده هنا 
واشي الحلو في البرنامج كمان انو مليان بترجمات للكتاب المقدس بس  ازا ممكن ان توضيح  اسماء الترجمات 
على الاقل الترجمات المهمه لانها موجود اختصارات  للاسماء بالانكريزي الترجمات والمفروض انو نكون عرفين اسم الترجمات 
وربنا يباركك خدمتكو


----------



## أبو جاسم (16 أبريل 2012)

قمت بتحميل كافة الأجزاء ثم بعد هذا جمعتها في ملف واحد و قمت بفك ضغط الجزء الأول و لكن لم يفتح معي البرنامج فما هو الحل ؟؟


----------



## مينا إيليا (16 أبريل 2012)

جاااااااري التحميل
بس موززززز موززززززِِِِ


----------



## benyamin55 (17 أبريل 2012)

أخ مولكا
البرنامج (e sword) موجود عندي من زمان وقد حملته من موقعه الأصلي، هل اللنكات التي تضعها هذه فيها شيء مختلف؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 أبريل 2012)

*حملت الأجزاء الثمانية ...فيه أجزاء أخرى ؟*
*وألا نفك الضغط على كدة ..؟*
*وألا نقيسه ؟*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أبريل 2012)

اخيرا تم التحميل عندي

وفي انتظار اي تنبيه اخر

يسوع يعوض تعب محبتكم خير


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> تم تحميل البرنامج بس في عندي مشكله لاحضة انو في بعض التفاسير غير  موجوده عندي على البرنامج مثل تفسير انطيوس فكري -التفسير الكامل-تفسير  آباء الكنيسة-التفسير التجميعى للكتاب المقدس-قاموس آلهه العالم-عندما يسأل  النقاد وكمان شغلات شوفتها موجوده في الملفات التي تم فكها مع انها كلها  مع بعض ودورت في البرنامج في كل الاماكن بس ما ركيتهاش يلايت تفودوني


حضرتك عملت setup للبرنامج؟



> *وألا نفك الضغط على كدة ..؟*


فك الضغط يا زول..



> البرنامج (e sword) موجود عندي من زمان وقد حملته من موقعه الأصلي، هل اللنكات التي تضعها هذه فيها شيء مختلف؟


به اشياء جديدة..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

*أتمنى أعرف شرح بالصور لكيفية إضافة التوبيكس والإستفاده منها
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

الإخوة، أريد من كل منكم ان يعرفني إلى أي خطوة قد وصل،،،

من المفترض اننا جميعا الآن، قمنا بتحميل الملفات الثمانية ووضعها في فولدر واحد وونقوم بفك الضغط عن الأول فقط..


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أبريل 2012)

للاسف انا مش عارفه افك الضغط
بتيجلي رساله غريبه كدا ):


ممكن حد يرفعلي برنامج للفك طيب


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

*ظللت الملفات وقمت بفك الضغط عنها.*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

*صورة البرنامج كما ظهرت عندى بعد فك الضغط*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

*سمعان الاخميمى*
ازاي الصورة دي تجي لك من غير ما تسطب البرنامج؟



> للاسف انا مش عارفه افك الضغط
> بتيجلي رساله غريبه كدا ):


حملي برنامج وين رار، win rar وسطبيه..

http://www.rarlab.com/rar/wrar411.exe


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

*أنا بالفعل سطبت البرنامج
*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 أبريل 2012)

استاذى العزيز /مولكا
ارجو ارسال المحاضرة ولك الشكر


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> *أنا بالفعل سطبت البرنامج*



وهل وجهت المسار للكتب الجديدة


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> وهل وجهت المسار للكتب الجديدة


*قمت بنسخ كل الكتب من داخل مجلد فك الضغط الى المجلد e-sword
الذى أضيف بعد التسطيب إلى المحرك c :/*


----------



## The Coptic Legend (17 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الإخوة، أريد من كل منكم ان يعرفني إلى أي خطوة قد وصل،،،
> 
> من المفترض اننا جميعا الآن، قمنا بتحميل الملفات الثمانية ووضعها في فولدر واحد وونقوم بفك الضغط عن الأول فقط..


وان عملت setup و البرنامج اشتغل


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> * الذى أضيف بعد التسطيب إلى المحرك c :/*


كدا الجهاز هايكون بطيء!
لو تعرف ترجعهم تاني رجعهم أو امسح الفولدر كله اللي على السي وسطب البرنامج تاني بدون ضياع المصادر اللي تم تحميلها


> وان عملت setup و البرنامج اشتغل



تمام ، إنتظروني..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

> كدا الجهاز هايكون بطيء!
> لو تعرف ترجعهم تاني رجعهم أو امسح الفولدر كله اللي على السي وسطب البرنامج تاني بدون ضياع المصادر اللي تم تحميلها


*بالفعل الجهاز بقى بطئ جدا ....أوكى هامسح الملف من السى مع الإحتفاظ بالملف الإصلى*


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أبريل 2012)

انا تقريبا عندي مشكله سطبت البرنامج للفك
بس برده مش نافع


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> *بالفعل الجهاز بقى بطئ جدا ....أوكى هامسح الملف من السى مع الإحتفاظ بالملف الإصلى*


انا هابقى اقول أو الأخ رويس طريقة توجيه المسار لمسار محدد


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> انا تقريبا عندي مشكله سطبت البرنامج للفك


مش فاهم!


----------



## المفدى بالدم (17 أبريل 2012)

مش بيتفك الضغط 
اكتر من عشر مرات مش بيكمل الفك 
:ranting::ranting:
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> مش بيتفك الضغط
> اكتر من عشر مرات مش بيكمل الفك
> :ranting::ranting:



حملت ال8 ملفات؟ هل وضعتهم في فولدر واحد؟ هل بتفكر الضغط من على اول واحد فقط؟ إكستراكت هيير ؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (17 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل كامل و تم الفك و تم التسطيب :spor24:*
* و ناقص سؤال واحد البرنامج ده بقى بنستعملوا ازاى ؟ :new6:*
​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

أنا حملت  ال  8 أجزاء 
والجهاز بقي بطيئ ولا  يعلم به إلا الله.
ومش بيفتحوا


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> * و ناقص سؤال واحد البرنامج ده بقى بنستعملوا ازاى ؟ :new6:*



قريبا..




> نا حملت  ال  8 أجزاء
> والجهاز بقي بطيئ ولا  يعلم به إلا الله.
> ومش بيفتحوا


هل حضرتك سطبت البرنامج؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

*ممكن أعرف كيفية تحديد مسار البرنامج وتوجيهه؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

*هاندوس على :

options
ثم نختار :




هاتظهر لنا اللوحة دي:




اللوحة دي فيها نسخ بلغات مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس، وفيها قواميس وفيها تفاسير وصور وفيها كتب وفيها من تحت خاااالص اللوكيشن ******** ودا بقى اللي هو المكان اللي تم فك الملفات الثمانية فيه ، ودا مختلف من واحد للتاني، يعني انا مثلا عندي المسار بالتالي:





جوا درايف الـD جوا فولدر الـprog جوا فولدر الـ e-sword جوا فولدر الـ 2009 & 2011 بحيث أن فولدر 2009 & 2011 دا اللي فيه الملفات اللي ظهرت لنا داخل الفولدر المفكوك.

ندي مثال، انتوا فكيتوا فولدر اسمه 2009 & 2011 جميل؟ جميل، 
الفولدر دا بقى جواه ملفات زي 1 Early Teachings of Church مثلا.. اهو الفولدر دا بقى هو اللي انا محتاج اخلي المسار بتاع برنامج أي سورد يشوف فيه الملفات اللي هايقرأها، طيب نخليه يغير المسار ازاي؟
تعالوا نشوف:
شايفين الأيقونة دي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 هانضغط عليها وهايطلع لنا لوحة زي كدا مثلا :





طبعا لو طلعنا فووق بالمؤشر هايظهر لنا الدرايفات بتاعتنا زي السي C والدي D إلخ إلخ إلخ، كل واحد منكم حمّل الملفات في مكان معين وفك الضغط عنها في نفس المكان (على الإغلب) فكل اللي عليكوا دلوقتي انكم تروحوا للمكان دا لغاية ما تلاقوا فولدر اسمه 2009 & 2011 زي ما هو موجود قدامكم وتعلموا عليه بالماوس (كليك) وتدوسوا على أوكييييية وبعد كدا تدوسوا على أوكيه اللي في اللوحة السابقة دي :




وبعد كدا هايطلع لكم لوحة بتقول أن البرنامج هايتعرف على المصادر دي بعد فتحه مرة أخرى..


اقفلوا البرنامج وافتحوه، لو لقيتوا في حاجات كتير يبقى 100 100 لو مش كتير يبقى لسة في حاجة مش صح..

كل واحد يقول لي عمل اية بالتحديد
​*


----------



## أبو جاسم (17 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الإخوة، أريد من كل منكم ان يعرفني إلى أي خطوة قد وصل،،،
> 
> من المفترض اننا جميعا الآن، قمنا بتحميل الملفات الثمانية ووضعها في فولدر واحد وونقوم بفك الضغط عن الأول فقط..



قمت بعمل جميع هذه الخطوات فما هي الخطوة التي تليها ؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

الزميل أبو جاسم هذا الموضوع خاص بدورة اللاهوت الدفاعي كما هو موضح في العنوان وهو ما يعني أني سأرد فقط على هؤلاء الأعضاء وهؤلاء الأعضاء هم مسيحيون، فرجاء تابع بهدوء بدون كتابة في هذا الموضوع، وستعرف كل شيء..


----------



## Bent el Massih (17 أبريل 2012)

*للاسف ظروفي حاليا  ما تسمح احمل البرنامج للكمبيوتر​*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

هذا ماظهر لى بعد تطبيق الخطوات سالفة الذكر


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> هذا ماظهر لى بعد تطبيق الخطوات سالفة الذكر



دا كان عشان حضرتك كان عندك نسخة 2008 فاللي عليك دلوقتي انك تدخل على ماي دومنتس وتشوف كل الفولدرات الخاصة بـe-sword وتصورها لي..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

*very god my brother*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

الله يكون فى العون 
فريق من  70 تلميذ على الاقل  
على مختلف درجات مهارات الكمبيوتر -لكلٍ  ثقافته وعلومه 
وانت يامولكا بتتابع  حل مشاكلهم ومشاكل اجهزة كمبيوتراتهم \
الله معك   -ربنا يعينك -كان الله فى عونك .


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

*يتبقى تعلم كيفية استخدامه وماهى فوائدة
ملحوظة البحث باللغه العربيه غير مستجيب معى
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> *very god my brother*


اشكرك اخي الحبيب، ولكن هذه الرسالة ستظهر لك في كل مرة تشغيل، عموما حاول الآن ألا تسبب لك مشكلة نفسيه لك وفيما بعد سأشرح لك كيف تزيلها..


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> * ملحوظة البحث باللغه العربيه غير مستجيب معى*


لسة يا اخي في مهارات هانعرفها مع بعض..
الموضوع دا هايكون مفتوح بالتوازي مع المحاضرات والتطبيق العملي..


----------



## +Nevena+ (17 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مش فاهم!



سوري لعدم توضيحي
كل ما اجي افك البرنامج بتظهرلي رساله
ومش بيتفك

فجايز عيب في النسخه عندي
هاحل المشكله واكمل متابعه معاكم


----------



## ramy22 (17 أبريل 2012)

تمام مولكا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

يا بخت  المحظوظين  الللى بيقولوا  تمام  يا مولكا \
امتى ربنا  ((ينتعنى بالسلامة ))  ويأخذ بإيدى واقول تمام يا مولكا مولكان :t19::kap:


----------



## رامي-777 (17 أبريل 2012)

هدا الملفات داخل الون الازرق غير موجوده عندي في البرنامج مع اني محمل البرنامج وكلو تمام 
و ضعت اخيار الكل



سو اعمل علشان تظهر الملفات في البرنامج


----------



## صوت الرب (17 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> الله يكون فى العون
> فريق من  70 تلميذ على الاقل
> على مختلف درجات مهارات الكمبيوتر -لكلٍ  ثقافته وعلومه
> وانت يامولكا بتتابع  حل مشاكلهم ومشاكل اجهزة كمبيوتراتهم \
> الله معك   -ربنا يعينك -كان الله فى عونك .


*آمين ... الرب يبارك تعبك *


----------



## girgis2 (17 أبريل 2012)

*1- حملت الملفات على فولدر غير ال C
2- فكيت الضغط على أول جزء
3- عملت Setup للبرنامج على ال C
4- غيرت مسار قراءة ال Resource من ال C الى الفولدر اللي موجود فيه ملف البرنامج المفكوك من الضغط

طلعت عناوين: Bible books
Bibles
Dictionaries
Commentaries
Editors

هل كدا أنا صح ؟
*​


----------



## girgis2 (17 أبريل 2012)

>



*
طلب صغير بس يا جماعة

ممكن برنامج مجاني للتصوير زي كدة ان أمكن

شكرااا

*​


----------



## ramy22 (17 أبريل 2012)

عن طريق برنامج الرسام ( paint) تقدر تاخد صورة بسهولة 

والبرنامج موجود مع النسخة بتاعتك . اضغط فقط على زرار print screen 

وافتح البرنامج واعمل past و save


----------



## girgis2 (17 أبريل 2012)

> والبرنامج موجود مع النسخة بتاعتك . اضغط فقط على زرار print screen




*مش فاهم

أي نسخة ؟ وفين الزرار ده ؟ 

أنا عايز برنامج أصور بيه الظاهر عندي على الشاشة وأقدر أرفع الصورة هنا في المنتدى

*
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 أبريل 2012)

*أخى girgis2
كل ماعليك لتصوير الشاشة هو الضغط على زر prtsc sys rq الموجود أعلى مفتاح insert الموجود بالجزء أعلى مفاتيح الأسهم بلوحة المفاتيح.
ثم تفتح برنامج الرسام ومن قائمة edit تختار الأمر past ثم تحفظ الصورة بإمتداد jpeg  مثلا.
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> فجايز عيب في النسخه عندي


طيب ممكن الصورة بتاعة المشكلة؟.



> تمام مولكا


مية مية..



> يا بخت  المحظوظين  الللى بيقولوا  تمام  يا مولكا \
> امتى ربنا  ((ينتعنى بالسلامة ))  ويأخذ بإيدى واقول تمام يا مولكا مولكان :t19::kap:


 عن قريب أستاذي الحبيب..


> هدا الملفات داخل الون الازرق غير موجوده عندي في البرنامج مع اني محمل البرنامج وكلو تمام


ربما لا تعمل لأني محول كل هذه الملفات تقريبا من الإصدار الخاص بـ 2008 إلى 2011

لن تهم..



> * هل كدا أنا صح ؟*


مية مية..



> * ممكن برنامج مجاني للتصوير زي كدة ان أمكن*


ابحث عن برنامج snagit وتعلم عليه من أي موقع يشرحه..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

انا قمت بالتحميل  ل  winrar من الرابط     الذى   وضع  هنا  ولكن بعد ذلك لم استطع تسطيبه 
ولا تشغيله 
من يمكنه المساعدة يراسلنى ع الخاص لو فيها تعب


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> * أنا عايز برنامج أصور بيه الظاهر عندي على الشاشة وأقدر أرفع الصورة هنا في المنتدى*


للرفع شوف برنامج : http://toolbar.imageshack.us/windows-uploader/ImageShackUploader-2.2.0.msi


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

الإخوة والإخوات، ياريت نساعد بعضنا لأني لا يمكنني متابعة الكل بنفس السرعة والقدرة..


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

استاذ الكترك كارنت، حضرتك بتحمل الملف اللي انا وضعت اللينك بتاعه، الملف دا هايكون ملف واحد فقط مش متسطب، هل حضرتك عملت كدا؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

ايوة 
الاجابة ب  نعم  يا باشمهندس مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> الاجابة ب  نعم  يا باشمهندس مولكا


اضغط عليه دبل كليك.. فقط


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

ماذا ظهر بعد هذا؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

صبراقليلا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

شوف يا مولكا أنا بأروح لل   C
-program file


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

double  click   right side


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> شوف يا مولكا أنا بأروح لل   C
> -program file


ليه تروح للسي؟؟؟

حضرتك حمله، اثناء التحميل خليه يحمله على الدسك توب..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

حاضر يأبدأ م الاول 
المهم هل الدبل كليك يمين وآلا يسار ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> بيطلعلى كده



مافيش حاجة ظاهرة اخي الحبيب.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

بيطلعلى مربع كبير  فيه أسفله إلى اليمين  زر  
Install


----------



## Molka Molkan (17 أبريل 2012)

> بيطلعلى مربع كبير  فيه أسفله إلى اليمين  زر
> Install



تمام، دوس عليها واتبع ما قلته في الرسائل..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (17 أبريل 2012)

دوست  install -  ok  و-  done


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> دوست  install -  ok  و-  done


ظهر لك فولدر جديد؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> ايوة داخل الفولدر اللى جمعت فيه ال8.



لا، فولدر جديد فيه ملفات للـ وين رار!

استاذ الكتريك كارنت، رجاء لا تستمر في اي خطوة لم اقلها لكي اتخيل ما الذي يظهر امامك..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

حاضر
------
فعلا انا عندى  شورت  كت على الديسك توب للوين رار بمجرد فتحه يظهر لى  ملفات 
أولها 
Early teaching


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

سا  محونى جدا الوقت تاخر عليكم وبتوقيت مصر لازم الان  ترتاحوا
استاذنكوا نكمل بكرة ان شاء الله
سامحونى


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

حاضر نكمل بكرة.


----------



## girgis2 (18 أبريل 2012)

*شكرااا يا أخوة لتعاونكم واهتمامكم

البرنامج ظاهر عندي بالشكل ده:













تمام كدة ؟
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> * تمام كدة ؟*


100 100


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 أبريل 2012)

هو انا غلط في حاجة يا جماعة ولا فل الفل؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

*



هو انا غلط في حاجة يا جماعة ولا فل الفل؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

فل الفل يا حبيب الكل 
عقبال أخوه الكبير،  فاهمني يا زلمة؟
*


----------



## مينا إيليا (18 أبريل 2012)

> Molka Molkan قال:
> 
> 
> > الإخوة، أريد من كل منكم ان يعرفني إلى أي خطوة قد وصل،،،
> ...


أنا حملت البرنامج وفكيت الضغط واستغل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

الرجاء المساعدة ::::::-واحدة واحدة 
من الاول :::::وفى جميع الاحوال  شكرا على اهتمامكم
ومبروك لكل اللى فتح معاهم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

انا جمعت  الفايلات الثمانية اللواتى وضعهم الباشمهندس فى فايل واحد وسميتهم  دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى 
ووضعتهم على الديسك توب
2-نزلت الرابط اللى اشار بيه الباشمهندس-وظهر لى مربع   من برواز عليه زرارين  إما install
or cancel
أنا إخترت install
هل توافق على التغييرات التى يحدثها البروجرام فى حاسوبك - أجبت ب نعم ؟؟
وبعد


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> انا جمعت  الفايلات الثمانية اللواتى وضعهم الباشمهندس فى فايل واحد وسميتهم  دورة اللاهوت الدفاعى


ممتاز، حضرتك هاتدخل داخل فولدر "دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي"، وستجد ثماني ملفات لهم أجزاء مثل

part1
part2
...

...


إلخ

كل المطلوب أن تحرك الماوس على الملف الأول part1 وتضغط كليك يميين (أي بأطول صباع) ليظهر لك عدة إختيارات ، من بينها : Extract here وأضغط عليها واتركه يفك الضغط ويظهر لك في فولدر "دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي فولدر جديد اسمه "  2009 & 2011"..

نفذ هذا وقل لي النتيجة..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أبريل 2012)

*ممكن أعرف سبب عدم ظهور التفاسير العربيه مثل تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكرى وسط التفاسير؟
وياريت لو فيه رابط موقع لشرح كيفية العمل والإستفاده من البرنامج كوسيله للتعلم الذاتى لبعض إمكانيات البرنامج لحين البدء فى إستكمال الدورة.
*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

فعلا  ظهر  أعلى الفولدرات  ذلك الفولدر  المسمى ( 2009-2011)


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

لكن فيه ملفات تانى ظهرت اسفلهم default sfx
,,واخريات تخص ادارة ال برنامج


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> فعلا  ظهر  أعلى الفولدرات  ذلك الفولدر  المسمى ( 2009-2011)


*لو ممكن أساعد بعد إذن أخى مولكا
هتفتح الملف وتبحث عن ملف التسطيب set up حيث تقوم بتسطيب البرنامج فى أى محرك بعيدا عن ال c:/*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> *ممكن أعرف سبب عدم ظهور التفاسير العربيه مثل تفسير القمص انطونيوس فكرى وسط التفاسير؟*


هذه التفاسير محولة من برنامج 2008 الى 2011 لذا أثناء التحميل يمكن ان يكون حدث خطأ، قريبا سأرفع لكم النسخة الخاصة بـ 2008 وهى غنية بالمراجع العربية..



> * وياريت لو فيه رابط موقع لشرح كيفية العمل والإستفاده من البرنامج كوسيله  للتعلم الذاتى لبعض إمكانيات البرنامج لحين البدء فى إستكمال الدورة.*


حبيبي، هذا ما سأفعله بعد المحاضرة القادمة..

مؤقتا: http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=12370

وهذا الفيديو مثلا :
[YOUTUBE]zTnfV3_ZSC8[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> فعلا  ظهر  أعلى الفولدرات  ذلك الفولدر  المسمى ( 2009-2011)


ممتاز، هاتلاقي جوا الفولدر دا 2009 & 2011 ملف اسمه :
setup1007

اضغط عليه دبل كليك شمال، واستكمل معه موافقا على كل شيء Next أو ok..


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> * هتفتح الملف وتبحث عن ملف التسطيب set up حيث تقوم بتسطيب البرنامج فى أى محرك بعيدا عن ال c:/*


لا لا، خليها على السي، وبعد كدا نوجه المسار لمسار الكتب..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

استاذى سمعان ليس داخل الملف 2009-2011 الا  عنوايين كتب ومراجع مسيحية فقط ولا وجود لملف  مسماه setup


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

آسف جدا وشاكر جدا فى نفس الوقت -
تم بحمد الله 
ok


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

تم بحمد الله  تماما كما قلت يا باشمهندس 
ماذا بعد


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> استاذى سمعان ليس داخل الملف 2009-2011 الا  عنوايين كتب ومراجع مسيحية فقط ولا وجود لملف  مسماه setup



ممكن صورة؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

اذهب للديسك توب، وصوره لي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

صورت الصورة كما علمنى  الاستاذ سمعان وهى عندى /// كيف أحملها لكم


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

طلع  لى برنامج  ال e sord
وهو مفتوح على سفر التكوين الاصحاح الاول


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

ارفعها من هنا : http://www.arabchurch.com/upload/images.php


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (18 أبريل 2012)

*يمكنك رفع الصور من خلال مركز رفع الصور بالمنتدى
http://www.arabchurch.com/upload/images.php
بعد رفع الصورة ستنسخ رابطها وترفقها بالموضوع مثلما هو الحال مع إرفاق أى صورة 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

وهنا طريقة إضافة المصادر الأخرى :

			  			#*62*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

الاخ مولكا لك رسالة ع الخاص
مشكله  إن ال   resource  options  عندى   شبه فارغ  فى القواميس والترجمات 
مافيش غير قاموس سترونج فقط  مثلا
ترجمات الكتاب المقدس عندى فقط kjv
kjv2


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا ومازلت متابع بشغف وبسرور
ألف شكر لك  ياباشمهندس مولكا


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

ماذا حدث؟ هل ظهرت المصادر كما ظهرت مع الإخوة؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

ElectericCurrent قال:


> يا بخت  المحظوظين  الللى بيقولوا  تمام  يا مولكا \
> امتى ربنا  ((ينتعنى بالسلامة ))  ويأخذ بإيدى واقول تمام يا مولكا مولكان :t19::kap:



حمدا  لله 
شكرا يا مولكا
--------
 أتمنى   ل(دواع  امنية)  نقل البروجرام إلى   ال  D
وهل يمكن تحميله على فلاشه ل (ذات الدواع الامنية)
وكيف


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> أتمنى   ل(دواع  امنية)  نقل البروجرام إلى   ال  D
> وهل يمكن تحميله على فلاشه ل (ذات الدواع الامنية)
> وكيف


اسمعني اخي الحبيب

البرنامج قسمين،

برنامج فارغ من الكتب كما رأيت في المقدمة حيث كانت الخانات فارغة تقريبا، وهذا البرنامج هو من ملف الـsetup الموجود داخل 2009 & 2011 وهذا لابد ان يكون على السي C

الجزء الثاني هو المصادر، يمكنك نقل المصادر الموجودة داخل الفولدر 2009 & 2011 إلى الدي D او اي درايف آخر، ثم إعادة توجيه المسار لهذا المكان الجديد كما وجهت المسار للمسار الحالي لفولدر 2009 & 2011


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 أبريل 2012)

*مولكا مبدئيا مشكر لتعبك الضخم معانا 
انا عملت تقريبا كل الانت قلته و لما جيت أشغله ظهر لى دى 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 و انا دوست أوك و طلع حاجات تانية زيها لحد ما أشتغل البرنامج بالشكل ده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





و بالمقارنة مع الصورة التى وضعها البعض من قبل مثل هذه الصورة : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




و أظن ان فى حاجات ناقصة فما الحل ؟؟ 
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> *انا عملت تقريبا كل الانت قلته و لما جيت أشغله ظهر لى دى *


هو عموما كدا البرنامج اشتغل لكن المشكلة عندك في اللغة العربية لأن الويندوز بتاعك عربي، عموما ابحث على النت على تعريف اللغة العربية في ويندوز اكس بي


----------



## المفدى بالدم (18 أبريل 2012)

كدة تمام ولا اروح ؟؟
:fun_lol:





​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

http://vb.we3rb.com/showthread.php?t=41263
http://ejabat.google.com/ejabat/thread?tid=5b7f9e456a08ad1e


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> كدة تمام ولا اروح ؟؟
> :fun_lol:


تمام...


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 أبريل 2012)

*طلب منى وضع السى دى بتاع الويندوز و انا السى دى مش عندى *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> *طلب منى وضع السى دى بتاع الويندوز و انا السى دى مش عندى *


امال بتسطب الويندوز ازاي؟


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> امال بتسطب الويندوز ازاي؟


*حد هو الكان منزله لكن انا معنديش السى دى نفسها*
​


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 أبريل 2012)

انا عملت كل حاجة ناقص بس أعمل Apply ده هو الطالب فيه السى دى


----------



## mr_antonyous (18 أبريل 2012)

انا قريت جزء كبير من التعليقات وواضح ان فى ناس كتير مش عارفة تسطب البرنامج والاخ مولكا  متابع الكل بس انا شايف انكوا مصعبينها على نفسكوا اوى وانا عندى حل لاى حد معرفش يسطب البرنامج صح ( على فكرة انا لسه بعمل دونلود للبرنامج ومش عارف لسه هعرف اسطبه ولا ايه   ربنا يستر ^_^ )

الحل كالاتى فى برنامج انا شغال بيه فى الشبكة اما يبقى اى حد عنده مشكلة بدخل على جهازه من خلال البرنامج دا واظبطله الدنيا واوعى حد يفتكر انه برنامج تجسس لا دا برنامج مخصوص لكدا واكيد فى ناس منكم تعرف البرنامج دا هو اسمه Team viewer وتقدروا تبحثوا على النت على البرنامج دا والبرنامج صغير واستخدامه سهل اوى 
كل الحكاية ان مثلا لو انا معرفتش اسطب البرنامج بتاع اللاهوت بقوم مشغل البرنامج اللى انا بقولكوا عليه واكلم الاخ مولكا وطبعا لازم هو كمان يسطب البرنامج دا عندوا والبرنامج دا بيدى لجهازى رقم ID ودا ثابت ورقم كمان password ودا بيتغير كل اما بفتح البرنامج عشان محدش يقدر يدخل على جهازى غير اما انا اديله الرقم دا وبعد ما افتح برنامج الTeam Viewer هلاقى الرقمين وابعتهم للاخ مولكا فى رسالة خاصة وهو يكتبهم فى البرنامج عنده وكدا يبقى كأنه هو قاعد على جهازى وكأن جهازى قدامه بالظبط وبيشتغل عادى ويسطبلى البرنامج وانا قاعد اتفرج هو بيعمل ايه وطبعا ببقى شايف هو بيعمل ايه كل حاجة بتبقى قدامى وبعد ما يسطب البرنامج خلاص نقفل البرنامج وكدا عمره ما يقدر يفتح عندى تانى الا اما انا اديله الارقام 
يارب تكونوا فهمتوا البرنامج وانا شرحته كدا بالتفصيل عشان محدش يخاف ويفتكر انه برنامج تجسس
على فكرة البرنامج دا بجد تحفة وانا عن نفسى شغال بيه وساعات بحتاج حاجات من ناس اصحابى وبخليهم يدخلوا عندى وهكذا

وانا اسف لو طولت عليكوا 
ودا رابط البرنامج لو حد حب يشتغل بيه 
http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx


----------



## mr_antonyous (18 أبريل 2012)

ياريت يا اخ مولكا تشتغل بالبرنامج دا اسهلك وهيريحك كتير وانت تدخل للناس وتسطبهلم البرنامج صح بدل الدوخة اللى انتوا فيها دى


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> *حد هو الكان منزله لكن انا معنديش السى دى نفسها*



مش فاهم!


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مش فاهم!


*يعنى الكمبيوتر بتاعنا بعيد عنك من كتر ما بنهتم بيه بنأكله و نشربه معانا :new6: فلما بنوديه يتصلح الشخص الوديناه يتصلح عنده هو الكان مستطب الويندروز مش انا.. *
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

الأخ الحبيب mr_antonyous فعلا هذا حل رائع، وانا لا امانع فيه ، لكن ماينفعش انا اطلب  دي خصوصية ولازم صاحبها يعطيني الحق فيها..





هابسط لكم الكلام اللي قاله الاخ mr_antonyous في برنامج ممكن عن طريقه أنا ادخل أجهزتكم لمرة واحدة فقط واسطب لكم البرنامج دا e-sword بدون ما تعملوا اي حاجة ولا تتعبوا خالص..

اللي موافق يقول..


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> *يعنى الكمبيوتر بتاعنا بعيد عنك من كتر ما بنهتم بيه بنأكله و نشربه معانا :new6: فلما بنوديه يتصلح الشخص الوديناه يتصلح عنده هو الكان مستطب الويندروز مش انا.. *



طيب انا هاحاول ادور لك على الملفات المطلوبة وابعتهالك تحملها وتوجه المسار إليها..


----------



## Abdel Messih (18 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الأخ الحبيب mr_antonyous فعلا هذا حل رائع، وانا لا امانع فيه ، لكن ماينفعش انا اطلب  دي خصوصية ولازم صاحبها يعطيني الحق فيها..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*انا لا أشكال عندى *
*بس قل لى اعمل ايه عشان انت تدخل عشان انا مليش فى البرامج و الكلام دا *
​


----------



## ramy22 (18 أبريل 2012)

انا استخدمت البرنامج دة من فترة 

هو سهل مجرد انك تسطبة هيظهرلك 

ID 
(   ..... ) 

PASS 

( ..... ) 

اعطى لمولكا رقم ال ID 

ثم الباس وستجدة 

اعتقد دى الطريقة 

ودة رابط البرنامج 

http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx


----------



## mr_antonyous (18 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الأخ الحبيب mr_antonyous فعلا هذا حل رائع، وانا لا امانع فيه ، لكن ماينفعش انا اطلب  دي خصوصية ولازم صاحبها يعطيني الحق فيها..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





الموضوع مش كبير كدا وانا لا اعتقد ان فيه خصوصية لان مثلا لو انت دخلت عندى بالبرنامج دا مش هتاخد حاجة مثلا من غير ما انا اعرف او مش هتعرف تعمل حاجة من غيرى بالعكس دا كأنك قاعد جمبى وبتعلمنى حاجة يعنى انا شايف كل حاجة وشايف الماوس وهو بيتحرك وكمان ممكن انا اتابع معاك واشتغل معاك 

بجد البرنامج دا ممتااااااز وسهل جدا ومساحتى لا تزيد عن 5 ميجا تقريبا 4.5 
بس لازم تكون الاجهزة كلها شغالة على نفس الاصدار فياريت اللى عاوز يعمل كدا يشتغل بالاصدار السابع 
وانا عن نفسى بسطب البرنامج دلوقتى ولو معرفتش هخلى الاخ مولكا يدخل عندى ويسطبهولى


----------



## mr_antonyous (18 أبريل 2012)

خلاص سطبت البرنامج كدا انا تمام ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> خلاص سطبت البرنامج كدا انا تمام ولا ايه ؟؟؟؟؟


تمام...


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

[/SI
الاخ  المبارك الباشمهندس   مولكا
 سلام لك 
+أنا غالبا الويندوز اللى عندى برضه غالباً بالعربي
+وأنا تجولت فى  البرنامج وغير قادر على إستعادة الصفحة الأولى  الfirest lock 
+من الطريف إن انا   نزلت البرنامج ((المذكور )) وما عنديش أى مانع  يا أخ مولكا  إنك تتطوع كفدائي  فى  القفز  داخل الجهاز خاصتى بس حاسب على نفسك::
ZE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

> +من الطريف إن انا   نزلت البرنامج ((المذكور )) وما عنديش أى مانع  يا أخ  مولكا  إنك تتطوع كفدائي  فى  القفز  داخل الجهاز خاصتى بس حاسب على نفسك :36_11_10:



طيب مافيش مشكلة، هل ممكن اي اخ يشرح لأخونا الطريقة الخاصة بتسطيب البرنامج دا لاني حاليا مع الأخ عبد المسيح بسطب له الغة العربية؟


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

أخويا مولكا انا مش مستعجل -وانا فى الانتظار وبمجرد اشارة منك على  المنتدى سأذهب للمراسلة الخاصة لارسل لك   ال  ( I>D )  وال  (؛password) I


----------



## فادي الكلداني (18 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *فل الفل يا حبيب الكل *
> *عقبال أخوه الكبير،  فاهمني يا زلمة؟*


 

دأنا حجيب اخوه الكبير ومراته كمان!!! :love34:


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

انا انتهيت مع الأخ عبد المسيح، لما تكونوا لديكم وقت قولوا لي..

بلاش يا استاذ فادي


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

اخويا مولكا  إلى الخاص
+ أبغي  تسطيب اللغة العربية


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 أبريل 2012)

رجاء البيانات..


----------



## mr_antonyous (18 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> طيب مافيش مشكلة، هل ممكن اي اخ يشرح لأخونا الطريقة الخاصة بتسطيب البرنامج دا لاني حاليا مع الأخ عبد المسيح بسطب له الغة العربية؟



انا اسف على التأخير ومعلش انا مش قاعد على النت على طول يعنى اصل انا بعيد عنكوا فى 3 ثانوى عام والمزاكرة بقى وكدا 
شرح البرنامج بكل بساطة كالاتى :

اول حاجة






تانى حاجة بنختار زى اللى فى الصورة كدا Personal وندوس Next





تالت حاجة بنعلم على الاختيارين اللى فى الصورة وندوس Next





رابع حاجة مش بنعمل حاجة بندوس Next وخلاص 





خامس حاجة نسيبه ينسخ الملفات براحته لحد ما يخلص ودا مش هياخد 10 ثوانى 

سادس حاجة كدا احنا خلاص خلصنا والبرنامج هيبقى كالاتى 





والارقام اللى انا معلم عليها دى هى اهم حاجة اول رقم دا ثابت لكل جهاز رقم معين 
اما الباسورد دى بتتغير كل اما بتقفل البرنامج وتفتحه من جديد ودا للحماية طبعا 

كل اللى عليكوا انكوا هتبعتوا الارقام دى فى رسالة ع الخاص للاخ مولكا وهو هيتصرف بقى بس اوعوا تبعتوا الارقام وبعدين تقفلوا البرنامج وتفتحوه تانى لان كدا الباس هيتغير


----------



## mr_antonyous (18 أبريل 2012)

ياريت يا شباب اى حد من الناس اللى سطبت البرنامج كدا بسهولة وفهمت النظام تدخل تساعد مع الاخ مولكا هو كدا عامل اللى عليه وزيادة كمان ياريت كلنا نشارك مينفعش كدا نسيبه شغال لوحده وانا لو عليا نفسى اقعد معاه طول النهار واحل مشاكل الناس اللى معرفتش تسطب البرنامج بس انا يمكن كل ساعتين او 3 بقعد على الجهاز نص ساعة مثلا


----------



## ROWIS (18 أبريل 2012)

*انا خلصته من امبارح وكله في التمام
http://img190.imageshack.us/img190/2157/20120418192105.png




*​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (18 أبريل 2012)

شكرا  جزيلا للاشقاء الانقياء  مولكا مولكان والاستاذ رويس 
الرب يكافئهم كل خير 
حقا تفيح منهم رائحة المسيح الذكية 
دعائي لجميعهم بالبركة وبالتعويض الالهى


----------



## ROWIS (18 أبريل 2012)

*انا حالياً متواجد، اللي محتاج اني اسطب له البرنامج على جهازه، يبعتلي بيانات الـ Team Viewer على الخاص وانا تحت أمرة.
وبخصوص مشكلة اللغة العربية في ويندوز سفن، احتمال اعرف احلها
*


----------



## ROWIS (18 أبريل 2012)

*لتحميل البرنامج*
*http://www.teamviewer.com/download/TeamViewer_Setup.exe*​


----------



## apostle.paul (19 أبريل 2012)

*هو ايه دا؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2012)

جارى تنزيل الاجزاء 

هم 8 أجزاء مش كدة و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟

لما حأحتاج حاجة ح أبعث لكم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2012)

جارى تنزيل الاجزاء 

هم 8 أجزاء مش كدة و لا إيه ؟؟؟؟

لما حأحتاج حاجة ح أبعث لكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

همَّ 8 فعلا أستاذة إيريني..


----------



## REDEMPTION (19 أبريل 2012)

هعملكم فيديو يشرح الطريقة


----------



## The Dragon Christian (19 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا مولكا*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

> *شكرا مولكا*


اية الاخبار؟ حملتهم ولا لأ؟


----------



## The Dragon Christian (19 أبريل 2012)

> اية الاخباء؟ حملتهم ولا لأ؟



بحمل فيهم الان


----------



## ROWIS (19 أبريل 2012)

*الي محتاج اي مساعدة احنا موجودين، يحمل واحنا هاندخل نعمله كل حاجة
مشكلة الاستاذ **ElectericCurrent اتحلت امبارح لوحدها ووريته ازاي يتصفح في البرنامج، البرنامج يا مولكا على فكرىة ناقص بعض التفسيرات والقواميس والمقالات، الناس تقدر تحملهم من خلال كلمة Download 
*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (19 أبريل 2012)

مولكا استفسار رفيع

هو e-sword 2012  يختلف عن e-sword 2008
اللي انت كنت رافعه من قبل

هل 2012 يوجد به نفس ملفات 2008  واكثر؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

> اللي انت كنت رافعه من قبل


اه يختلف، أولا، 2008 احنا عملنا ليه مصادر كتير جدا بإمتداده ، الغمتداد دا مختلف عن إمتداد 2009 و 2011 و 2012 ، فقامت الشركة إخترعت برنامج تحويل من أمتداد 2008 للباقي، ولكن في مصادر تم تحويلها بشكل صحيح (وهى اللي شغالة معاكم دلوقتي) وماصدر ماتحولتش بشكل صحيح ودي اللي إما ماتحولتش اصلا او اتحولت بس مش شغالة..


بشكل عام: 2008 فيه مصادر اكتر بكتير، لكنه بطيء، وباقي الإصدارات العكس، فيه مصادر أقل لكنه اسرع.. 

انا حاول نستخدم البرامج، وكل واحد فيما بعد يختار اللي يريحه..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2012)

*حملته 
و لكن كله إنجليزى 
يا دهوتيييييييييي*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (19 أبريل 2012)

أعمل إيه ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2012)

*يا ريت حد يقولي تقريبا المساحات المطلوبة اللي هيتصتب فيها علشان الهارد ميقوليش الرحمة
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

عندك بالكتير 5 جيجا؟


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> عندك بالكتير 5 جيجا؟


*ولا نصهم حتي :t17:*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

> *ولا نصهم حتي :t17:*


لازم تتصرف، امسح لعبة كبيرة أو فيلم أو اي حاجة مش بتستخدمها كتير، يا أما تديني الباسورد واليوزر وانا اخش افرمت لك الجهاز كله :new6:


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2012)

*طيب ممكن اعرف ايه هو الفرق بيم ال e-sword واليبرونكس
*


----------



## bob (19 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> لازم تتصرف، امسح لعبة كبيرة أو فيلم أو اي حاجة مش بتستخدمها كتير، يا أما تديني الباسورد واليوزر وانا اخش افرمت لك الجهاز كله :new6:


*ههههههه يخرب بيت اللي يزعلك يا عمنا :new6:*
*طيب و علي ال c هياخد اد ايه ؟*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2012)

*وهل تشغيل ال  e-sword وتسطيبه بعيدا عن ال c يؤثر سلباعلى أداء الويندوز فى حالة عدم تشغيله .
وماهى الإمكانات الأدنى للجهاز التى تتيح إستخدامه بسلاسه.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

bob قال:


> *ههههههه يخرب بيت اللي يزعلك يا عمنا :new6:*
> *طيب و علي ال c هياخد اد ايه ؟*



تقريبا 50 ولو سألت سؤال تاني يبقى 60 إلخ إلخ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

> *طيب ممكن اعرف ايه هو الفرق بيم ال e-sword واليبرونكس*



يااااااااااااااه، دا موضوع كبير، بس مؤقتا، تقريبا لا يوجد مقارنة.. 



> *وهل تشغيل ال  e-sword وتسطيبه بعيدا عن ال c يؤثر سلباعلى أداء الويندوز فى حالة عدم تشغيله .*


التسطيب على السيييي لازم عشان مايحصلش مشاكل..
لكن المصادر نفسها ممكن تحطها في اي مكان ..


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

> * وماهى الإمكانات الأدنى للجهاز التى تتيح إستخدامه بسلاسه.*


لا اعتقد أن هناك جهاز الآن في العالم معنا يرفضه..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (19 أبريل 2012)

> *التسطيب على السيييي لازم عشان مايحصلش مشاكل..
> لكن المصادر نفسها ممكن تحطها في اي مكان ..*


*أنا مسطبه بعيدا عن السى إيه المشاكل اللى ممكن تحصل؟
وهل لازم أعيد تسطيبه من جديد خصوصا أنى نزلت ويندوز جديد؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (19 أبريل 2012)

> *أنا مسطبه بعيدا عن السى إيه المشاكل اللى ممكن تحصل؟*


مش فاكر، لكن انا فاكر ان حصلت لي مرة مشاكل..



> * وهل لازم أعيد تسطيبه من جديد خصوصا أنى نزلت ويندوز جديد؟*


بالطبع، لو نزلت ويندوز جديد يبقى لازم تسطبه ويفضل انك تسطبه على السي..


----------



## ibnelfady (20 أبريل 2012)

انا حملت البرنامج وفكيت الضغط عنه وسطبته بدون مشاكل .

هل فى برامج تانية  ولا هو ده بس


----------



## ElectericCurrent (20 أبريل 2012)

إيه  الاجازة الطويلة  دى .....وحـــشـــــــتــــــونا يا  رجــــالــــة... عايزين نستفتح بأءه وإستعنا  ع الشقا   بالله 
هه  ......  يا هادى 
+  بإسم الرب يسوع المسيح+


----------



## benyamin55 (22 أبريل 2012)

ما زلت أحاول حاهدا تنزيل البرنامج، ولم يكتمل عندي سوى جزء واحد حتى الآن


----------



## benyamin55 (22 أبريل 2012)

ما زلت أحاول جاهدا تنزيل البرنامج، ولم يكتمل عندي سوى جزء واحد حتى الآن


----------



## REDEMPTION (23 أبريل 2012)

REDEMPTION قال:


> هعملكم فيديو يشرح الطريقة




*+*

أسف إتأخرت في عمل الفيديو .. هيكون جاهز قريب بمشيئة ربنا .. بكره بالكتير


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أبريل 2012)

*هاحط شوية فيديوهات لناس مسلمين لشرح البرنامج عقبال ما اشرحه انا او لو في حاجة مش واضحة اوضحها انا لأن البرنامج سهل وبسيط:

*[YOUTUBE]fjWrff-sYlo[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 أبريل 2012)

*فيديو تاني للي عايزيين يناموا  :*

[YOUTUBE]lrJwK4UYmNk[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (29 أبريل 2012)

*لماذا عندما أضفت تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى من هذا الرابط للe-sword لم يظهر التفسير وسط باقى التفاسير
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (29 أبريل 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *لماذا عندما أضفت تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى من هذا الرابط للe-sword لم يظهر التفسير وسط باقى التفاسير
> *



من اين حصلت على هذا التفسير؟


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> من اين حصلت على هذا التفسير؟


*من هنا
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *من هنا
> *​


هذه ملفات تعمل مع نسخة 2008 وليس 2012، رجاء عدم تحميل شيء لم اعطه لكم..


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (30 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> هذه ملفات تعمل مع نسخة 2008 وليس 2012، رجاء عدم تحميل شيء لم اعطه لكم..


*طيب بقى محتاج تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى وابونا انطونيوس فكرى والأب متى المسكين التى تعمل على نسخة البرنامج 2012 لتكتمل الفائدة.*


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

> *طيب بقى محتاج  تفسير ابونا تادرس يعقوب ملطى وابونا انطونيوس فكرى والأب متى المسكين التى  تعمل على نسخة البرنامج 2012 لتكتمل الفائدة.*



مش موجودين حاليا على النسخة دي فيما اعلم، رجاء تركهم في هذه الفترة..


----------



## ROWIS (30 أبريل 2012)

*رغم اني حملت التفسيرين دول وقاموس المحيط من موقع http://www.biblesupport.com*
*وكتوب انهم لـ 9x - 10x*
*ولكنهم ظهروا بالشكل ده*
*CMTX
**






فالعيب مش عندك ولكن العيب في مدى وتوافق الملف مع النسخة (او ان اللي عمله، كان عامله لنسخة 08 ولكن حول الملف لنسخة 09 و 10 ولكن اصبح تالف)

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*


----------



## رامي-777 (13 مايو 2012)

الان على الايسورد موسوعه كتابات الاباء الاوئل
اضغت هنا 
الموسوعه تحتوي على الكثير من كتب الدفاعيات لاباء الكنيسه وهي هامه لاعضاء دوره الاهوت الدفاعي ولهدا السبب اقدمه هنا  قوليي رايكم فيها 
الملف لاصدار التاسع ما بعرف ادا بتشتغل على الاصدار  الاخير في هدا الموضوع لاني بعد ما حملت الاصدار هنا حدفت ونزلت الاقدم علشان وجدت الشغل عليه اسهل بالنسبه لي لان اللغه العربيه في الاصدار الجديد عندي فيها مشاكل


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

هل   نقوم بالتحميل يا  أستاذنا الغالى  مولكامولكان.
هل  ((نـــضغت))   !!! ...  هناك  زى  ما  قال رامى   وآلا  ((ننـتــذر)) شوية


----------



## ElectericCurrent (13 مايو 2012)

إقتباس  (((





رامي-777 قال:


> الان على الايسورد موسوعه كتابات الاباء الاوئل
> اضغت هنا
> الموسوعه تحتوي على الكثير من كتب الدفاعيات لاباء الكنيسه وهي هامه لاعضاء دوره الاهوت الدفاعي ولهدا السبب اقدمه هنا  )))-إنتهى الاقتباس
> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
> ...


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 مايو 2012)

حملوها وضعوها في الفولدر الخاص بالمصادر السابقة..


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 مايو 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> حملوها وضعوها في الفولدر الخاص بالمصادر السابقة..



*وضعتها فى الفولدر و ما فيش حاجة ظاهرة فى البرنامج 
مش لا قية حاجة​*


----------



## Molka Molkan (11 يونيو 2012)

*البرنامج على لينك واحد مباشر: http://konozalsamaa.com/up1/2012.rar*


----------

